# VW MKIV Monsoon sound system upgrade??



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2001 Jetta wolfsburg edition with a upgraded stock sound system, but in the past cars that i've built, i have always installed a system. Usually two 12 inch subs with a good size amp. But the Jetta that i bought has me confused. I don't really know how to wire the head unit in to the cd player above the stock unit, 6 disc changer and the built in amp in the trunk. I would assume there is a kit that you could buy or something to make this easier. I've seen tons of audis and VW's with awsome systems so i know its possible. Could somebody at least point me in the right direction?? or if you could post any pics of systems that you've done that would be great!!!


----------

